# Brownie Advertisment re-boot, need advice!!



## Alexandtheng (Oct 9, 2013)

ok so taking some of the advice i've gotten from the previous thread, i'm intending to run the brownie bakery in this direction. what do you guys think?







the catchphrase/direction is that although brownies may be rich/expensive/whatever, it's still awesome and worth it.

what i intend to continue doing is monthly, i will do one ad for them. using athletes (having to exercise more for the brownies, but still worth it), or younger kids (having to smash the piggy bank for the brownie, but still worth it). or festive events (like halloween, zombie had to crawl back to the land of the living, totally worth it for the brownies.)

only thing is some feedback saying the ads are too narrative. what do you think?

thanks in advance!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmmm, again, I'm not getting the right message from this image.  We really have no idea what she's eating, and the expression to me says, "Hmmm... " not "Wow, this is great!".  I really think I would try and work along the line of showing her picking up and looking lovingly at the brownie.  I like the idea of using an attractive fit model, and I think your message is good('though I'm sure some could offer minor tweaks to improve the wording a little), but she's just not selling me on the product.


----------



## runnah (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly the whole ad doesn't work for me. 

1. The phrase is just too cumbersome. I feel as if its a very negative association with your product. "Our brownies make you fat so you will have to exercise even more."
2. You cannot see the product. 
3. the color temp and setting don't suggest decadent treat. Try warmer colors and a more homey setting.


----------



## Alexandtheng (Oct 9, 2013)

ok ignore the current pic, these are the only shots i have to work with for now because of poor direction when i did the actual shoot. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hotoshoot-i-did-online-bakery-c-c-please.html

what i really need advice on is the direction i intend to take.

got your point runnah, that was obviously one of my main fears. any suggestions as to what one would use as a selling point of baked goods?


----------



## runnah (Oct 9, 2013)

Alexandtheng said:


> got your point runnah, that was obviously one of my main fears. any suggestions as to what one would use as a selling point of baked goods?



You are selling the product first and foremost, the product should be center stage, not the model. Models are there to interact with the product, their job is to make you want to be them eating the brownie. 

The biggest issue is that I cannot see the product. I suggest getting a very closeup shot of a brownie. Food photography is a skill upon it's own. The brownie needs to look like it's about to jump off the page. If you want to have a model in there, show her about to take a bite. 

Look at what other have done.











Brownie shots.
Brownie Stock Photos, Brownie Stock Photography, Brownie Stock Images : Shutterstock.com


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> 1. The phrase is just too cumbersome. I feel as if its a very negative association with your product. "Our brownies make you fat so you will have to exercise even more."


I think the idea in the text is a good one, but it does need some polish in terms of the actual phrase, but imparting the idea of decadence worth running 10 miles for has validity.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Oct 9, 2013)

The only thing I think when I see this ad is "I have to run ten miles tomorrow if I eat one of their brownies?! There's absolutely no way that will ever be worth it". 

I think that associating a product with paying a heavy price is a dangerous strategy. I think it is unlikely most people are going to agree a tiny little brownie is worth it.

I do disagree with most of the comments you're getting about this campaign though. While you're getting good advice for most campaigns, these guys seem to be looking to do something different. They don't appear to be trying to sell brownies as much as a lifestyle. I think you're strategy should be to sell that a certain type of person eats these brownies. I would consider trying to pair images of really high class people with details of some really delicious looking brownies (although to date it appears that they're brownies don't look delicious)


----------



## runnah (Oct 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The phrase is just too cumbersome. I feel as if its a very negative association with your product. "Our brownies make you fat so you will have to exercise even more."
> ...



I disagree. If these were low fat or healthy I could see mentioning exercise, but since they are not you are turning off customers. Everyone knows brownies are fattening and they don't want it rubbed in their faces. Keep the idea of decadence and treating one's self. 

"Spoil yourself."
"You deserve a reward."
"10 bites is worth 10 miles."
"Only your personal trainer will know..."
"Keep the binge, skip the purge."


----------



## Alexandtheng (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for the input guys, really helps since this is my first "commercial" project. i will sleep on it and post some thoughts tomorrow


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 9, 2013)

I think someone mentioned it .. but a BIGGER brownie.  It looked good but I didn't see a brownie until a closer up look.
and show the nice top of a brownie too.

I like runnah examples especially the first one.  Imagine it with a brownie and a facial expression of "oh yeah, I can't wait to eat that"

one oddity .. the couch.  it kinda gets lost with the background.  If it wasn't for the one black pillow, at quick glance I would think she was sitting on a lounge chair.  I don't know how it affects the overall image though.

my newbie 2 cents ..


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 11, 2013)

By the way, the word you're looking for is "farther."


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2013)

A few thoughts on the copy in the mock-up. Please tell us it's just a mock-up.

Ten extra miles. That's how much *FARTHER* she's got to run tomorrow.

If it's a distance, it is FARther. Farther, farther,farther,farther. Not further. You will not further your cause by incorrectly using the word further when *farther* is what your copy is trying to convey.

As to the use of "she's got to run"....oh, boy...

And the question posed in the awkward, "But she doesn't care, because our brownies?" OMG.

I hope somebody associated with this ad campaign can spend a small amount of money to have the ad copy written by a person familiar with proper word usage, and proper grammar, and a sense of style.

The stock photos shown above are good examples of a model who is able to show off a food item. The woman seated on a couch, with 1.5 square inches of dark, nondescript, brown "something" or other pinched between two fingers is not "selling brownies".


----------

